# Canterbury



## nickel (May 16, 2009)

Για το νόμο της τρισυλλαβίας τα έχουμε πει («δεν επιτρέπεται να τονίζεται μια λέξη πριν από την προπαραλήγουσα, δηλαδή ο τόνος της λέξης πρέπει να εμφανίζεται σε μία από τις τρεις τελευταίες συλλαβές»). Έχουμε επίσης πει ότι για τον τονισμό κάποιων ξένων ανθρωπωνυμίων ή τοπωνυμίων υπάρχουν τρεις κύριες προσεγγίσεις:


τόνος εκεί που πέφτει ο κύριος τόνος της ξένης λέξης, ακόμα κι αν καταστρατηγείται η τρισυλλαβία, π.χ. _Φράνκενσταϊν_.
δύο τόνοι, εκεί που πέφτει ο πρωτεύων και εκεί που πέφτει ο δευτερεύων τόνος της ξένης λέξης, έστω κι αν δεν γίνεται η διάκριση, π.χ. _Φράνκενστάιν_.
τόνος κατεβασμένος εκεί που βολεύει τα δικά μας δεδομένα, συνήθως, αν όχι πάντα, στην παραλήγουσα, π.χ. _Φρανκενστάιν_.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί που, παρότι συνήθως εφαρμόζουν την τρισυλλαβία και επιλέγουν την τρίτη λύση, δεν πάει το χέρι τους να την εφαρμόσουν σε κάποιες λέξεις και να τις κάνουν παροξύτονες.

Ας πάρουμε, για παράδειγμα, τα τοπωνύμια με –_town_. Αν είναι το *Cape Town*, το γράφουμε κι εμείς με δύο λέξεις, του βάζουμε και δύο τόνους: *Κέιπ Τάουν*. Ξεμπερδέψαμε. Καμιά φορά κάνουμε και τη μία δύο: *Chinatown*, *Τσάινα Τάουν*.
Αν όμως θέλουμε ή πρέπει να τη γράψουμε σαν μία λέξη, δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα. Το _Τσαϊνατάουν_ είναι ιεροσυλία, σκέφτεται ο άλλος. Και γράφει _Τσάιναταουν_.

Ας μη γελιόμαστε: είτε _Τσάιναταουν_ γράψουμε είτε _Χεμινγουέι_, εμείς που ξέρουμε τις ξενικές προφορές δεν καταστρατηγούμε την τρισυλλαβία, ίσως ούτε την προφορά. Ξέρουμε ότι οι λέξεις έχουν δύο τόνους, κλείνουμε πονηρά το μάτι και διαβάζουμε _Τσάινα τάουν_ και ενδεχομένως _Χέμιν γουέι_, όπως όταν λέμε «δώσε μού το».

Εδώ όμως έχω ένα πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα: τι κάνουμε με το _*Canterbury*_, την έδρα του αρχιεπισκόπου της Αγγλικανικής Εκκλησίας;

Το πρόβλημα μέσα από τα ευρήματα του Google:

Κάντερμπερι (+ Κάντερμπερυ) = 810 ευρήματα
Καντερμπέρι (+ Καντερμπέρυ) = 20 ευρήματα
Καντέρμπουρι = 2.380 ευρήματα
Καντέρμπουρυ = 824 ευρήματα
Καντέρμπερι = 50 ευρήματα
Καντερβουρία + Καντερβουρίας = 425 ευρήματα
Η *Καντερβουρία* δεν παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα, αν ταιριάζει να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε (τα περισσότερα ευρήματα συνοδεύουν τον αρχιεπίσκοπο ή τον _Άνσελμο_, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το επιτρέπει το κείμενο ή να μη σας αρέσουν οι παλιοί εξελληνισμένοι τύποι).

Το αστείο είναι ότι η συνηθέστερη προφορά της πόλης είναι _Κάντερμπρι_. Έτσι θα την ακούσετε στην Wikipedia, έτσι τη λέει και ο αρχιεπίσκοπος 



.

Την προφορά με τους δύο τόνους θα την ακούσετε εδώ. 

*Κάντερμπερι* επιλέγει και το Μείζον, _Κάντερμπέρυ_ (!) στην ΜΕΕ (που παραπέμπει στην _Καντερβουρία_).

Η πιο διαδεδομένη ωστόσο μεταγραφή είναι εκείνη με τη λάθος προφορά. Δεν είναι μόνο τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά και ο Πάπυρος έχει *Καντέρμπουρυ*, και σαν _Ιστορίες του Καντέρμπουρι_ είναι γνωστό το έργο του Τσόσερ / η ταινία του Παζολίνι.

Απ’ την Κική και την Κοκώ ποια να διαλέξω; Ο Μήτσος φωνάζει να μην του χαλάμε τις συνήθειες, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι τα παιδιά που θα το μάθουν λάθος και άντε μετά να το ξεμάθουν. Μήπως να το βάλω σε ψηφοφορία;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 16, 2009)

Έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια βρετανικής παιδείας εγώ το ξέρω _Κάντερμπέρι_ (αυτό με τους δύο τόνους), όχι ότι με χαλάει ο παπάς που το προφέρει _Κάντερμπρι_.
Για τα υπόλοιπα, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι: επειδή κάποιος, κάπου, κάποτε (επίσημος ή μη) ξεκίνησε να το λέει κάπως (λιγότερο ή περισσότερο σωστά), πρέπει κι εμείς να το δεχτούμε ή να εξακολουθήσουμε να το δεχόμαστε, έτσι από συνήθεια;
Τα πιο κοινά (και κοινότοπα) παραδείγματα που μου έρχονται αυτήν τη στιγμή είναι η Τίνα *Τάρνερ και ο *Σιν Πεν.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Τα πιο κοινά (και κοινότοπα) παραδείγματα που μου έρχονται αυτήν τη στιγμή είναι η Τίνα *Τάρνερ και ο *Σιν Πεν.


Πώς φαίνονται τα νιάτα! Το κλασικό παράδειγμα στη δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι ο Σην Κόννερυ (ναι, με τα διπλά του και το ύψιλόν του, τότε).


----------



## Katerina_A (May 16, 2009)

Επειδή είπες για νιάτα: Μου 'ρθε και ο Έλβις *Πρίσλει. Άσε που η Τίνα *Τάρνερ αποκαλείται «γιαγιά της ροκ». Το ότι την ξέρω με κατηγοριοποιεί, νομίζω, αυτόματα στη γερουσία. Ρώτα έναν σημερινό δεκαπεντάρη να δεις αν ξέρει ποια είναι. Ενώ τη Ριάννα και την Αλίσια Κιζ την έχει ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2009)

*Καντέρμπερι*; (είπε ο ισορροπιστής/οπορτουνιστής και τον έδειραν όλοι ;)


----------



## JimAdams (May 16, 2009)

Όπως εύστοχα είχε πει κάποτε ένας έλληνας δημοσιοφράφος (αθλητικογράφος, για να είμαι πιο ακριβής) που δεν θυμάμαι όμως ποιός, ο κάθε ξένος ποδοσφαιριστής στην Ελλάδα γίνεται γνωστός και προφέρεται όπως ακριβώς θα τον αποκαλέσει κι ο πρώτος άνθρωπος που θα συναντήσει στο αερδορόμιο (κατά την προσφιλή μας συνήθεια να τους υποδεχόμαστε ωσαν Μεσσίες). Έτσι έχουμε παραδείγματα τύπου Βαζέχα κ.ο.κ.


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2009)

Κι εγώ με τον γιατρό επτάκη είμαι, οπορτουνιστής: Καντέρμπερι.

Όσο για τον Βαζέχα, νομίζω ότι κάπως έτσι προφέρεται' δηλαδή, επειδή δεν τον είδαν πρώτα γραμμένο αλλά τον συνάντησαν αυτοπροσώπως, τον ρώτησαν "πώς σε λεν παιδάκιμ';" και τους απάντησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2009)

Κρύβε λόγια 40-Α :) αλλιώς να κάνουμε τις αβατάρες γραβατάρες


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ Καντέρμπερι, έτσι, χωρίς λόγο. 
Εγώ πάντως στο ΗΒ τρισύλλαβο το ακούω απ' όλους, όπως το λέει ο αρχιεπίσκοπος, και συνεπώς με ένα τόνο. Οι Αμερικανοί το λένε τετρασύλλαβο με δύο τόνους. Για άλλους αγγλόφωνους δεν ξέρω. 
Στα ελληνικά από τους δύο τόνους συνήθως κρατάμε τον δεύτερο. 
ΑΛΛΑ η πόλη δεν είναι καινούργια και τα πάρε δώσε μας με αυτή πάνε πολύ πίσω κι είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει καθιερωθεί εξελληνισμένο όνομα. 
Αλλά το θέμα είναι επίσης πως λέγονται στα ελληνικά τα αγγλόφωνα τοπωνύμια σε -bury, είναι -μπούρι, -μπέρι (στάχτη και μπουρμπερη), -μπάρι ή κάπως αλλιώς; Κι όταν είναι μόνο του, όπως στην πόλη Bury St Edmunds;


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

(Ζητώ εκ προοιμίου συγγνώμη για τη μακρά κι ίσως άσχετη εισαγωγή μου, αλλά τη θεώρησα απαραίτητη.) Ομολογώ πως έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τη μεταγραφή βρετανικών τοπωνυμικών. Διότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να παραπέμψω στη βρετανική μου παιδεία ή, έστω, σε χρόνο παραμονής στα νησιά (τα 'χει φέρει η ζωή έτσι ώστε ούτε καν τράνζιτ να 'χω περάσει — ενώ μετράω πολύ χρόνο στις Η.Π.Α.). Ένα μέρος αυτού μου του δράματος (ή ευλογίας, όπως το δει κανείς) περιγράφω εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=32974&postcount=18

Είμαι λοιπόν της άποψης ότι κάπου οφείλουμε να τραβήξουμε μια γραμμή, που θα οριοθετεί το σημείο όπου η ελληνική γλώσσα, το δικό μας δηλαδή αισθητήριο ως μη γνωριζόντων την ξένη γλώσσα (προέλευσης) και μοναχά ομιλούντων τη δική μας (κι αν ακόμη ξέρουμε τη ΓΠ θα πρέπει να την ξεχάσουμε για μια στιγμή), θα προσδιορίσει το πώς θα μεταγράψουμε το ξενικό τοπωνύμιο — κι όχι η γνώση τού πώς το προφέρουν εκεί (και ποιοι από όλους όσοι βρίσκονται εκεί το προφέρουν έτσι). Οι Ρώσοι φερειπείν το *Canterbury* το μεταγράφουν *Кентербери* (προφ. _Κέντερμπερι_). Προτιμούν το *a* (που για κάποιον λόγο το ακούνε *ǽ*) να το κάνουν *e*, όχι *α* όπως (δείχνουμε να) το θέλουμε εμείς. Υπάρχει εδώ σωστό ή λάθος;

*Σε τελική ανάλυση όμως, τι είναι εκείνο που πραγματικά φοβόμαστε; Μήπως και κάποιος που 'χει πάει στην Αγγλία δει το κείμενό μας και μας κοροϊδέψει γι' ασχετίλα ή προχειρότητα; Για «λοιδοροφοβία» πρόκειται τελικά;* Διότι, κατά τ' άλλα, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να μην μεταγράφουμε τα βραζιλιάνικα ή τα ρωσικά ή τα κινεζικά ή ο-Θεός-ξέρει-ποια τοπωνύμια ακριβώς όπως προφέρονται. Διότι δεχόμαστε το Αρκάνσας, την Αϊόβα, το Αϊντάχο, το Τουσόν και εκατοντάδες άλλα. Τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό που τραβάμε όμως, ρε παιδιά, με τους Βρετανούς! Ναι, δεν έχω βρετανική παιδεία — κι ίσως εδώ να πρόκειται για ευλογία (τής άγνοιας, that is).

*Καντέρμπουρι*, λοιπόν. Άντε τώρα μην πιάσω όλα τα νήματα των βρετανικών τοπωνυμίων και τα σιάξω να ησυχάσω.  ΟΚ, αυτό ήταν και λίγο _Καλάμπουρι_.


----------



## JimAdams (May 17, 2009)

Πάντως τον ποδοσφαιρικό σύλλογο *Bury FC*, _Μπέρι_ τον λένε και τον γράφουν στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

Επισημαίνω μόνο την περίπτωση υποτιτλισμού, όπου ο θεατής ταυτόχρονα ακούει την προφορά και βλέπει την όποια μεταγραφή. Εκεί συνήθως επιλέγουμε να το μεταγράψουμε ακριβώς όπως ακούγεται, εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάτι που, αν το γράφαμε όπως προφέρεται, δεν θα το καταλάβαινε αμέσως ο θεατής (Πάρις=Παρίσι, ένα κραυγαλέο παράδειγμα)

Για την Τουσόν, συγκεκριμένα, που αναφέρει ο Ζάζουλα: την έχω διορθώσει σε Τούσον επειδή ακουγόταν (σε υπότιτλο) και θέλω να τη διορθώσω και στην οδοσήμανση όπου γράφεται ΤΙΟΥΣΟΝ και προφέρεται Τιουσόν  από τους εδώ κατοίκους (καθώς μένω στη γωνία ... και Τιουσόν, ξανά eek!), αφού έτσι παραπέμπει μάλλον σε γαλλικό επώνυμο και όχι στην Tucson της Αριζόνας, απ' όπου πήρε το όνομά της η οδός με την ευκαιρία της αδελφοποίησής της με την πόλη διαμονής μου, αλλά πού να τρέχεις τώρα με γερανό και σπρέι...;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

Καντέρμπερι/υ και Καντέρμπουρι/υ

Θυμάμαι, μιλούσαμε με φίλο που σπούδαζε εκεί, όταν είχε γυρίσει για διακοπές. "Μπλα μπλα στο Κάντερμπερι", αυτός, "α, έτσι, στο Καντέρμπουρι", εγώ. 

Καντερβουρία, για χρήσεις κατά Κανταβριγία.


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2009)

Καντέρμπουρυ/ι κι από εμένα. Καταρχήν, όσον και να προσπαθήσουμε να πλησιάσουμε το αγγλικό, δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε. Άλλο είναι το Κάντερμπρι, κι άλλο το Canterbury. Πολύ άλλο. Όπως και να το κάνουμε. Συν τοις άλλοις, πρόκειται για μια ονομασία, η οποία είναι ήδη καθιερωμένη στα ελληνικά (λόγω Τσώσερ, Παζολίνι κλπ.) Οπότε, Καντέρμπουρυ.


----------



## Rogerios (May 18, 2009)

sarant said:


> Κι εγώ με τον γιατρό επτάκη είμαι, οπορτουνιστής: Καντέρμπερι.
> 
> Όσο για τον Βαζέχα, νομίζω ότι κάπως έτσι προφέρεται' δηλαδή, επειδή δεν τον είδαν πρώτα γραμμένο αλλά τον συνάντησαν αυτοπροσώπως, τον ρώτησαν "πώς σε λεν παιδάκιμ';" και τους απάντησε.



Για την ιστορία: το όνομα του βετεράνου ποδοσφαιριστή είναι Krzysztof Warzycha. Σε μια προσπάθεια μεταγραφής θα ήταν "Κρζίστοφ Βαρζίχα". Λέω προσπάθεια γιατί τα "r" και του ονόματος και του επωνύμου δεν ακούγονται καθαρά, το σκέτο "z" του ονόματος πλησιάζει στην προφορά του το "σ", ενώ το "sz" είναι παχύ σ. Λίγο μπέρδεμα δηλαδή για ένα πολωνικό όνομα μετριότατης δυσκολίας (για να μην πούμε ότι είναι από τα μάλλον εύκολα). Επομένως, η υπόθεση του sarant μπορεί και να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα: κάπως έτσι θα κατάλαβαν την προφορά οι ρεπόρτερ στο αεροδρόμιο.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *Σε τελική ανάλυση όμως, τι είναι εκείνο που πραγματικά φοβόμαστε; Μήπως και κάποιος που 'χει πάει στην Αγγλία δει το κείμενό μας και μας κοροϊδέψει γι' ασχετίλα ή προχειρότητα; Για «λοιδοροφοβία» πρόκειται τελικά;* Διότι, κατά τ' άλλα, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να μην μεταγράφουμε τα βραζιλιάνικα ή τα ρωσικά ή τα κινεζικά ή ο-Θεός-ξέρει-ποια τοπωνύμια ακριβώς όπως προφέρονται. Διότι δεχόμαστε το Αρκάνσας, την Αϊόβα, το Αϊντάχο, το Τουσόν και εκατοντάδες άλλα. Τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό που τραβάμε όμως, ρε παιδιά, με τους Βρετανούς! Ναι, δεν έχω βρετανική παιδεία — κι ίσως εδώ να πρόκειται για ευλογία (τής άγνοιας, that is).
> 
> *Καντέρμπουρι*, λοιπόν. Άντε τώρα μην πιάσω όλα τα νήματα των βρετανικών τοπωνυμίων και τα σιάξω να ησυχάσω.  ΟΚ, αυτό ήταν και λίγο _Καλάμπουρι_.



Προσωπικά, με ενοχλούν εξίσου τα Αρκάνσας, Αϊόβα, Αϊντάχο και Τουσόν, που αναφέρεις, αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για «λοιδοροφοβία», αλλά για στοιχειώδη «σεβασμό» μεταξύ γλωσσών, πολιτισμών, κ.λπ. Αν ο Αμερικάνος (και για να το κάνω ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένο, ο κάτοικος της Αλάσκας) προφέρει _Άνκορεϊτζ_ ποιος είμαι εγώ να κρίνω ότι είναι καλύτερο, πιο εύκολο, πιο οτιδήποτε να πω _Ανκοράζ_, επειδή η παιδεία μου έτυχε να είναι γαλλική και οτιδήποτε βλέπω γραμμένο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες το διαβάζω αυτομάτως με τον αντίστοιχο τρόπο, ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων; (Αυτό το χούι το έχει ο πατέρας μου και μ' εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα) Ή να το διαβάσω/πω με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, επειδή εμένα ως Έλληνα με «βολεύει» περισσότερο;
Eπαναλαμβάνω: επειδή κάποιος, κάπου, κάποτε, είπε/έγραψε πρώτος «_Αρκάνσας_», για παράδειγμα, πρέπει εμείς να συνεχίσουμε να το λέμε/γράφουμε έτσι;
Αφού πιάσαμε τη Βόρειο Αμερική, πώς ακριβώς θα μεταγράψουμε/πούμε την πρωτεύουσα της Βόρειας Καρολίνας, αν όχι _Ράλι_; Ή μήπως αυτά δεν πιάνονται;


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως δεν μ' ενοχλούν καθόλου. Όπως δεν μ' ενοχλεί (το αντίθετο μάλιστα — το χαίρομαι) που κάθε λαός μεταγράφει όπως τον βολεύει τα τοπωνύμια ξενόγλωσσων περιοχών. Δεν μ' ενοχλεί καθόλου που τα ελληνικά τοπωνύμια οι ξένοι τα ενσωματώνουν ανάλογα με τους μηχανισμούς της γλώσσας τους, όπως δεν ενοχλεί και τον Παριζιάνο που ακούει Πάρις, Παρίσι, Παρίζζζ και τόσα άλλα. Το να μην χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει κάποιος μία γλώσσα ώστε να μπορεί να μεταγράψει ένα όνομα ή τοπωνύμιο στη δική του, αποτελεί κανόνα και της ελληνικής, άλλωστε. :)


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

Παρόμοια προβλήματα έχουν και τα ελληνικά ονόματα από τους ξένους. Γιατί δε μας ενοχλεί ο Αναξέιγκορας, ο Καραμάνλης (προσοχή στον τόνο), το Άργκος Κυνιούριας, η μούσα Εράτω κι η μούσα Τερψικορί (αμφότερες γαλλικά); 

YΓ Κατερίνα, η πρωτεύουσα της Αλάσκας είναι Άνκοριτζ στα αγγλικά, με το να τη λέμε Ανκορατζ δε νομίζω ότι απέχουμε και τόσο πολύ από την προφορά του ντόπιου, κι έπειτα οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν την τάση να τα κάνουν όλα -ι-, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το υιοθετήσουμε αυτό στη γλώσσα μας. 
Η πρωτεύουσα της Βόρειας Καρολίνας νομίζω ονομάστηκε από τον θαλασσοπόρο Ουώλτερ Ράλι, οπότε είναι αυτονόητο το πώς θα το πούμε.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Παρόμοια προβλήματα έχουν και τα ελληνικά ονόματα από τους ξένους. Γιατί δε μας ενοχλεί ο Αναξέιγκορας, ο Καραμάνλης (προσοχή στον τόνο), το Άργκος Κυνιούριας, η μούσα Εράτω κι η μούσα Τερψικορί (αμφότερες γαλλικά);


Έτσι, πρόχειρα: Ο Πλέιτο, ο Σόκρατιζ, ο Ζους και last but by far not least ο πολυταξιδεμένος και πολύπαθος (και στο όνομα εκτός από τη χάρη) Γιουλίσσιζ-Οντίσεουζ!

Αν πιάσουμε αυτά, το νήμα θα ξεπεράσει τις 10+ σελίδες, αλλά θα βγάλει πολύ γέλιο!
[nudge] Admin, ιδέα για ευχάριστο, χαλαρωτικό κουίζ: Ποιο όνομα είναι αυτό; [/nudge]
Να πω μόνο αυτό και μετά aqua in boca*:
Συζήτηση Αμερικανών σε πλοίο:
We went to a fantastic place called *Όια*... 
απορία=>σύγχυση=>φαεινή ιδέα (με λαμπάκι, όπως του Κύρου Γρανάζη)=>ζντουπ (πέφτοντας από την καρέκλα)=>rotflmao** ακατάσχετα... και το θυμάμαι ακόμα, κοντά 20 χρόνια μετά!
*διορθώστε με, ιταλομαθείς, μου αρέσει πολύ η έκφραση και θα 'θελα να την ξέρω σωστά.
**rolling on the floor laughing my ass off


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Πάντως, παρακολουθώ αυτές τις μέρες τη σειρά _QI_, σε ντιβιντιά που μου έφερε μια φίλη, και χαίρομαι να ακούω Γιούρενες αντί για Γιορέινες. 

Νήματα εδώ ανοίγει όποιος θέλει. Εγώ είμαι ειδικός στις μικρομετακομίσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, παρακολουθώ αυτές τις μέρες τη σειρά _QI_, σε ντιβιντιά που μου έφερε μια φίλη, και χαίρομαι να ακούω Γιούρενες αντί για Γιορέινες.


και πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό: British comedy panel game television quiz show


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> και πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό: British comedy panel game television quiz show


Βρετανικό κωμικό τηλεπαιχνίδι γνώσεων με τη συμμετοχή λογομήγυρης


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βρετανικό κωμικό τηλεπαιχνίδι γνώσεων με τη συμμετοχή λογομήγυρης


Με το σπαθί σου στην επόμενη φάση!


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Είπαμε την _Κατερβουρία_, αλλά ξεχάσαμε την *Κανταουρία*.

Την έχει ο Δρανδάκης (που στέλνει στην _Καντερβουρία_), τη βρήκα και στο _Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό_ της Πρωίας (1932): «*Καντερβουρία* (η *Κανταουρία* αγγλ. Canterbury) κ.λπ.»
Υπάρχουν κάποια διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, μια ντουζίνα. Και είναι τόσο λίγα όχι επειδή είναι παλιό, αλλά επειδή είναι λάθος. Το σωστό παλιό είναι *Καντουαρία*. _Cantuaria_ είχε και το Domesday Book, το κτηματολόγιο που έγινε για λογαριασμό του Γουλιέλμου του Κατακτητή είκοσι χρόνια αφότου πάτησε πόδι στην Αγγλία (διότι έτσι κάνουν οι σωστοί κατακτητές και οι σωστές γραφειοκρατίες).

Αλλά όλα τα λεφτά είναι το παρακάτω λήμμα από τα _Στοιχεία Γεωγραφίας_ του Νικηφόρου Θεοτόκη (Βιέννη 1804). Και δεν θα έκανα τον κόπο να προσθέσω τα μορμολύκεια σαν την *Καντουαρία* αν δεν είχε μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα (τα περισσότερα, εικάζω, στη φράση _ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Καντουαρίας_).

*Βρετανία Μεγάλη:* [γεωγραφία] αποτελείται από 3 βασίλεια, της Αγγλίας, Σκωτίας, Ιρλανδίας. Παλαιότερα η Βρετανία ή νήσος της Αλβιώνος ήταν διηρημένη σε δύο τμήματα, από τα οποία μεγαλύτερο ήταν η Αγγλία και μικρότερο η Σκωτία ή Καληδονία. Το κλίμα της Αγγλίας είναι εύκρατο και η γη _νομαδική και σπερματοφόρος, οινοφόρος και πλήρης θηράσιμων ζώων, περιέχει μεταλλεύματα, όπως ορείχαλκο και πλήθος ιχθύων_. Η Σκωτία έχει αέρα ψυχρό, γη ολιγόκαρπο και πλήθος ορυκτών ανθράκων. Η Ιρλανδία ή Ίρις ή Ιέρνη και ελάσσων Βρετανία έχει _αέρα εύκρατο, νομαδική γη και ξυλοφόρο. Οι βόες αυτής τιμώνται όσο και οι ίπποι της Αγγλίας. _Το μοναρχικό πολίτευμα της Αγγλίας, η κληρονομική βασιλεία, περιορίζεται από το Παρλαμέντο, δηλαδή το Σύνεδριο των Κριτών που έχουν υπέρτατη εξουσία (Κοινοβούλιο). Η Σκωτία συνενώθηκε με την Αγγλία από το 1706, συγκροτώντας βασιλεία που ονομάσθηκε Μεγάλη Βρετανία. Ο ηγεμών της Ιρλανδίας με βασιλική εξουσία, οφείλει υπακοή στους νόμους του βασιλείου και στις αποφάσεις του Παρλαμέντου. Θρήσκευμα της χώρας το επισκοπικό ή πρεσβυτερικό. Πρωτεύουσες πόλεις: Το Λόνδινον ή Λονδίνιον ή Λόνδρα (_Londres_), μητρόπολη της Αγγλίας και πάσης της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας, το Εδίμβουργον (_Edimbourg_) της Σκωτίας, το Δούβλινον (_Dublin_) της Ιρλανδίας. Σημαντικές πόλεις η Ναυκαλία (_Newcastle_), Ούλλον (_Hall_), το Βοστόνιον (_Boston_), το Υάρμουθ (_Yarmuth_), η Εξονία ή Εξτζέστερ ( _Excester_), το Πλυμούτ (_Plymuch_), το Βριστόλιον (_Bristol_), το Λεουερποόλ (_Leuerpool_), η Στερλίγγα (_Sterlings_), η Γλασκαύα ή Γλάσκοβ (_Glascow_), το Λονδονδέρρι (_Londonderry_), η Γαλίβα ή Γαλόβαϋ (_Galoway_), το Λιμέρικον (_Limerick_), η Καντουαρία ή Καντορβερία (_Cantorbery_), η Σαλισβουρία (_Salisbury_), η Γλοτζεστερία (_Glocester_), η Οξφορδία (_Oxford_), η Κανταβριγία ή Καμβριδγία (_Cambridge_), το Νόρβικ ή Νορδόβικον (_Norwich_), το Υόρκ ή Εβόρακον (_Yorch_), η Καστρία (_Chester_).​
(Δεν πρόσθεσα _sic_, διότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο πρωτότυπο, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω πόσα μπορεί να είναι λάθη αναγνώρισης [OCR]. Το απόσπασμα προέρχεται από το _Ιστορικό Λεξικό Επιστημονικών Όρων_ στο Κάτοπτρο. Αν γνωρίζετε πρόσβαση στα _Στοιχεία_ του θεοτόκη, σφυρίξτε κλέφτικα, παρακαλώ. Ή όπως αλλιώς ξέρετε.)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτός ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας έχει γεμίσει τη γλώσσα μας και με πολλά *_αούτομπαν_! Νομίζω ότι δεν προβληματίζει σοβαρά το *άουτομπαν*.


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2013)

Ούτε ο *Κλάουζεβιτς*, που συνεχώς τον βρίσκω μπροστά μου ως *Κλαούζεβιτς.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2013)

Βρε βρε ο Νίκελ ήρθε στα λόγια μου... 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12147-Abhisamaya&p=159931&viewfull=1#post159931
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?276-%CE%9A%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC-%CE%BE%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD&p=2189&viewfull=1#post2189


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Αν εννοείς ότι θα αρχίσω να δέχομαι το _Φάρεναϊτ_ σαν καλύτερο από το _Φαρέναϊτ_, ναι. Αν εννοείς ότι θα θεωρήσω ότι το _Φάρεναϊτ_ είναι πιο ελληνικό ή εξίσου ελληνικό με το _Φαρενάιτ_, όχι.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 2, 2013)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερες συζητήσεις, μόνο τα Φάρεναϊτ, Φαρέναϊτ, και Φαρενάιτ θα σκεφτόσασταν και ποτέ το Φάρενάιτ, που μου φαίνεται εμένα η απλούστερη λύση, ε;

[Ναι, εγώ είμαι, σ' ένα σύντομο διάλειμμα από τα εργασιακά Τάρταρα, δεν χάκεψε κάποιος νέος χρήστης τον λογαριασμό μου.]


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερες συζητήσεις, μόνο τα Φάρεναϊτ, Φαρέναϊτ, και Φαρενάιτ θα σκεφτόσασταν και ποτέ το Φάρενάιτ, που μου φαίνεται εμένα η απλούστερη λύση, ε;


Μπα, εγώ σκέφτομαι τα *Φάρεναϊτ*, *Φαρενάιτ* και *Φάρενάιτ* (σκεφτόμουν κι εσένα, βέβαια, τι να κάνεις κι εσύ στα Τάρταρα) — και καταλήγω στο *Φαρενάιτ*. (Εξαιρούνται οι εξαιρέσεις σαν τον _γάιδαρο_.)


----------

